# Kenetrek Boots for Chukar hunting?



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

Any of you guys heard of these boots? I found their catalogue laying around at my dads place. They look similar to the Lowa boots but a little lighter.

http://www.kenetrek.com/mountain_boots.asp

http://www.kenetrek.com/prodinfo.asp?number=KE-420-NI

I've been saving for the Lowa boot, but might think of getting these. Any thoughts?

For comparison:

http://www.lowaboots.com/catalog/ShowBo ... y=2&Type=M

Shane


----------



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)

_I eye balled'em last season, they look to be a quality boot, a bit pricey though... Not sure about the Lowa's but Moutaineers swear by'em... I personally went with the Meindl Perfekt Hunter..._


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Have had the Meindl and now wear the Lowas....both great boots.

I really like the Lowa Sheep hunters. Wore then on a Ptarmigan hunt last year and through the chukar season...never had a problem.


----------

